# need help restoring series 2 from image



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi - I need some instructions on how to build a new Series 2 drive (540) from an existing image. I have no idea what software to use, etc. I did this years ago and have had a senior moment, and completely forgot.
I have all the tools on discs - mfs 1.4, winmfs 9.3, etc etc, and also have the image for a 540 series two.
Just don't have a clue how to proceed....help?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Refer to this post as I am not in the habit of repeating things.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10661714#post10661714


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Refer to this post as I am not in the habit of repeating things.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10661714#post10661714



done.


----------

